# Which are best way to crack any medical school interview round?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

You have to be prepared with the university's questions and the answers when you are questioned. When telling the answers to the person in charge, you must not feel that you have memorized the answer but be natural. Students who memorize the answers get caught in serious trouble when the interviewer will ask questions like describe yourself or any other creative question.


----------

